# Ski Nautique Owners out there??



## Less (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got my first Nautique, a 1984 SN2001.   I have a few questions. And looking for a good repuatable place to have the Routine maintenance done (in the Mid. GA area). I would like to have the strut aglinement checked and a good overall checkup done. I am in the process of ordering the manuals for the boat, but in the mean time I have a few questions, Questions : Boat has been sitting up for a year I want to start the engine and run it where do you hook up the water hose?   Anyone remove the mufflers on theirs? What did type pipe material did you replace them with? Where do most of you get your parts from (good online source)? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 11, 2010)

you need a "fake a lake"flusher to run it, looks like a plunger with a hose attachment to it, and I wouldnt remove the mufflers on it unless you want to yell over a very loud engine all the time, the mufflers do not inhibit the preformance of the engine  enough to warrent their removal . If is been sitting up for a year+ Id be thinking of replacing the Impeller, checking the belts for dryrot , check the pullys for rust and check the gas to make sure its still good.
B&B marine has a good shop out on lake oconee if you need them


----------



## Doyle (Jun 11, 2010)

What he said - don't remove the mufflers.  You might think it sounds cool the first time you crank it up.   After an hour of skiing, you'll really regret it.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to work for a guy that had that exact same make and model Nautique.  He would run the hose into it all the time w/o any fancy extra pieces.  I am no help on "telling" you where to put the hose cause I don't know all the technical terms

Bilgerat is right on that impeller.....It would really stink for your firsts trip out to be ruined by overheating cause of not replacing a $20 part (they were $20 back when we used to play, but that was 10 years ago......prolly a $50 part now)


----------



## Less (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I have the manual on the way, I just wanted to get started getting it ready for the water. I googled and found the Fake-a-lake kit, I am going to get that on the way or look at pipeing it in myself. I will be replacing the impeller as well. Gonna need a good upholstery shop as well.. Anyone???


----------



## Doyle (Jun 12, 2010)

I had a straigt-inboard Dusky.  There was a contraption on the intake side of the water line that held a strainer basket.  You would unscrew two wing nuts and lift the basket out (basket catches weeds and junk).  To run it on the hose, you would pull the basket out and just stick the hose in there and turn it on.


----------



## stepup (Jun 12, 2010)

Look at your engine and start looking for a hose that comes off the side of the block that runs to a fitting to the bottom of the boat. Or you can get under the boat and find the screen on the bottom to get a general Idea of where to look on the topside. Take the hose off and take a water hose and put in the pipe and use the hose clamp to tighten it down. Do not run the engine over a idle with it hooked up to a hose because the water hose can't feed enough water and you could either A. destroy the impellar you replace before you do this or B. overheat the boat and really mess something up. As for the muffler thing its a boat not a 1982 Z-71. Leave it alone and be happy its quiet. No one wants to hear how good your boat sounds.


----------



## MikeEast (Jun 13, 2010)

The Ski Nautique's that I've heard and heard sounded freaking awesome /with/ the mufflers on - it's not all that quiet at full tilt, I think you'd enjoy it a lot more with the mufflers in place.

Mike


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jun 13, 2010)

Doyle said:


> I had a straigt-inboard Dusky.  There was a contraption on the intake side of the water line that held a strainer basket.  You would unscrew two wing nuts and lift the basket out (basket catches weeds and junk).  To run it on the hose, you would pull the basket out and just stick the hose in there and turn it on.


That sounds about right.


MikeEast said:


> The Ski Nautique's that I've heard and heard sounded freaking awesome /with/ the mufflers on - it's not all that quiet at full tilt, I think you'd enjoy it a lot more with the mufflers in place.
> 
> Mike



Absolutely right.....Nautiques w/ the 351 Pleasurecraft motor w/ dual exhaust sound good.  The single exhaust ones didn't rumble as much.  Think they were the Sport Nautiques w/ the open bow.  Didn't like them as much.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 1992 Ski Nautique that has been an awesome boat.  Use fuel stablilizer everytime you fill up, as Ethanol is brutal on engines from the 80's and 90's.  

If you tow skiers at 30 to 36 miles per hour, you will not be able to hear the stereo anyway.  Mufflers need to stay.

Check the stuffing box where the shaft goes through the hull.  If not maintained well it will leak.

Change the oil every 40 hours and make sure you have the impeller done every three years and you will be fine.


Enjoy that boat!!  

Mark


----------



## Less (Jun 18, 2010)

The Muffler question stemed from the left bank muffler being cracked/split down the middle, I read that it is fairly common in older Nautiques for them to split or bust due to water freezing inside of them. The whole thing is made of fiberglass, It looks liks a fiberglass cherrybomb muffler. I got some fiberglass mat and resin and wrapped it like a cast. It seems to work fine at idle, it looks like a strong repair. I think it will hold; we will see. I hope to have all of the loose ends repaired and be on the water for a test run tomorrow morning. I will report. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Less (Jun 29, 2010)

Here she is, runs great. Muffler fix was good. The inpeller was bad when i took it out, put a new one in and its running great.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweet boat.......

What's really fun is when you get in some really choppy water w/ some big waves and are going slow......as you come over the top of one wave go ahead and pull it back to neutral......front of boat will dip under the water a bit and you can see the water coming up and over the windshield.....It will soak you (if you are driving) and whoever is sitting in the front seat.  They won't see it coming cause they are facing backwards.  Good way to cool off and irritate whoever is sitting in the front seat.  Funny to see them soaking wet wondering where the water came from.


----------



## JpEater (Jul 6, 2010)

I have an 89' Nautique 2001. I love it! Its an awesome boat. Actually just rolled over 1000 hours a week ago so you can tell it gets used. Used a LOT. Normally 90% of the time is loaded with 1500 lbs of lead and fat sacks. If its not loaded with the extra ballast weight its doing a 35-38 mph barefoot pass. We get our moneys worth out of it.


----------



## 11.50fox (Apr 23, 2011)

i have had a 
76 ski tique{16' with a 302}
81 ski supreme{18' with 350}
86 2001 nautique{18' with 351}
92 excel nautique{21' with a 454}
all set up for wakeboading
once you go tournment you never got BACK!!!!!!


----------

